# Moose taken illegally



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Did anyone read the minot daily news today. Some guys from new town/parshall took a couple moose while shooting at them from the car. They also used an uzzie it said in the paper.

And to make matters worse, one of them was a hunters education instructor. He out to have his balls chopped off and fed to a starving fox. Thats like preaching no to drugs to kids while you are high.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Yikes....that's kind of scary.

A firearms safety instructor poaching moose with an uzzie...I don't even want to know what's next to come up this hunting season with all the crazy stuff that's happened lately.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That sux, it is too bad that they don't charge them $ to release a couple of other moose in that area to make up for it..................along with a hefty fine and loss of hunting priveleges!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i agree. Garnish the wages of all members involved for the next year, take hunting priv-a-la-ges away for at LEAST 10 years, never let the instructor teach EVER AGIAN, and Take his Uzi and give it to someone who is responsible......

Hunting with an UZI...what a ******. I wonder if he downed that poor moose with a head-shot, or whether he shot it up 100 times to bring it down. Remember, that means he is using a .45acp at BEST, but most likely a 9mm. 9MM! ON A MOOSE!

And Ditto on the feeding his Jewels to the starving fox. i think its a fitting punishment for someone this stupid. If he wont act like a man, and does soemthing this DUMB, then he obviously doesnt need them.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

The paper also stated they were intoxicated, what a couple of morons. :eyeroll:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Stupid is as stupid does!*

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... /nws06.txt


----------

